# Jointer knife setting tool



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I made this a few months ago when I picked up a PM54a jointer and needed to set the knives after restoring and removing rust. The body of this little tool is Cherry and the outrigger runners are Mahogany. The magnets came from Lowe's and I already had the dial indicator. The outriggers are about .020" proud of the bottom so that I can slide it around on the bed without much force or scratching the casting but it still holds tightly to the bed. The finish is a few hand rubbed coats of Watco Teak Oil. The dark hole on the back side was a natural hole in the Cherry - I just left it there instead of working around it. Enjoy!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice. I wish I had more shop time to make my tools and jigs as pretty as my finished pieces. I'm envious.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Very nice. I wish I had more shop time to make my tools and jigs as pretty as my finished pieces. I'm envious.


I wish I had a jointer to make a jig for!:laughing:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Found the jointer on local CL and it had a fair amount of rust. I don't really have a shop yet, just a garage with some tools and clutter. I made this on the bandsaw and drill press in about an hour. The finish took a week to get like I wanted - LOL!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That's awesome. I picked up a used grizzly jointer from CL. The knives need sharpening but I'm too scared to take them out for fear of not being able to set them properly afterward. Lol.


----------

